# The NEED for SPEED!!



## Gerard

*Most range in the 2-4 minute or so mark.*

I love these mini movies. At the end of this one, it sounds like a jet plane shutting down. Good stuff!  FLAT OUT!


----------



## Gerard

This one makes me wish I was 20 years younger. Music to my ears!  

R1 Turbo


----------



## Gerard

This one shows the different bikes in the beginning and then the fun begins.

StarBoyz


----------



## HGM

Looks like fun....  But, thats why I dont ride a crotch rocket....I couldnt control the stupidity...


----------



## Doc

Cool stuff Gerard.  You feel like your along for the ride.


----------



## Big Dog

Could help putting three Greg's in a row........


----------



## Doc

I'll make it 4!!!!
Doc Greg.


----------



## bczoom

In that R1 turbo video, it looks like that blue car was trying to keep up.  It did OK up to about 155 mph but that seemed to be its top end.


----------



## Av8r3400

Keep in mind that is 155 kph, not mph.  Note the european style trucks and left hand driving.

Fast enough, though.


----------



## bczoom

Av8r_2230 said:
			
		

> Keep in mind that is 155 kph, not mph.  Note the european style trucks and left hand driving.
> 
> Fast enough, though.


I did convert.  The car hit 250kph so I converted.

Some of those guys are nuts.  I wouldn't be doing some of those stunts on public roads.  I've seen too many wrecks and tried to save a motorcycle drivers life after a high speed impact.  He didn't make it.


----------



## Doc

I thought of the wreck scenerio also.  A coworker who was a very very careful harley rider was hit from behind last November 15th by a 19 year old teenage girl.  He survived, but is paralysed from the waist down.  Makes you realize how quickly your life can change.  It appears it will never be the same for him.  He had just turned 50 and getting close to retirement.  Very sad to see.


----------



## Gerard

bczoom said:
			
		

> I wouldn't be doing some of those stunts on public roads.  I've seen too many wrecks....



Yup, it happens in this 18 second clip  .


----------



## Doc

Another good one G!


----------



## XeVfTEUtaAqJHTqq

It's nice how those euro drivers pull over and get out of their way.  Over here everyone would be scrambling to pull in front of them and slow them down.


----------



## bczoom

Gerard said:
			
		

> Yup, it happens in this 18 second clip  .


That wasn't good...



			
				bczoom said:
			
		

> tried to save a motorcycle drivers life after a high speed impact.  He didn't make it.


In this (graphic) incident, a motorcycle took a blind corner in excess of 90MPH (that was the police estimate).  A pickup was pulling out of a driveway and the motorcycle hit the side of the box area of the truck.

The passenger on the bike flew over the box and was found several hundred feet away (with scrapes/broken bones).  The driver wasn't so fortunate.  He was partially decapitated (if there is such a thing) but there wasn't much connecting his head.  I literally tried to hold/keep his head attached to the rest of him but he lost too much blood and didn't make it.


----------



## Gerard

PBinWA said:
			
		

> It's nice how those euro drivers pull over and get out of their way.  Over here everyone would be scrambling to pull in front of them and slow them down.



I noticed that too. Look at this guy in rush hour traffic. Totally insane!


----------



## bczoom

Gerard said:
			
		

> I noticed that too. Look at this guy in rush hour traffic. Totally insane!


Guys that drive like that give people on bikes a bad reputation.  
I wish he had a rear-facing camera so at the end of the day he could see how many accidents he caused since people had to react to his insanity.


----------



## Gerard

Hey BCZoom.... I know all to well about what can happen as I crashed back in 1985. *I can tell you that it's not fun losing it at triple digit speeds!   * I'll _try_ to dig up the photos.


----------



## Gerard

This one here is about the Suzuki Hayabusa. At about the minute and a half mark of the 3 minute total they travel the highway. This one has front AND rear cams!


----------



## Gerard

Some succeed and some do not. Here are some mishaps.


----------



## Av8r3400

As a biker with several hundred thousand miles under my wheels, these are dumbasses, one and all, who deserve the pain and suffering they get.


:stroke:


----------



## Gerard

Av8r_2230 said:
			
		

> As a biker with several hundred thousand miles under my wheels, these are dumbasses, one and all, *who deserve the pain and suffering they get.*
> 
> :stroke:



To make a statement as you did doesn't say much of *your* being _a biker._ 

*I would also hope that the cute red smiley wasn't intended for me * .


----------



## Gerard

oster_oo  Forgot to thank you for the reply.


----------



## HGM

Gerard said:
			
		

> To make a statement as you did doesn't say much of *your* being _a biker._
> 
> *I would also hope that the cute red smiley wasn't intended for me *.


 

Have to say I agree with him... I'm a biker, although currently without a bike... These guys are reckless morons with no respect for anyone or anything(even their bikes).. With that said, its interesting veiwing and have enjoyed the videos you posted..


----------



## Av8r3400

Gerard said:
			
		

> To make a statement as you did doesn't say much of *your* being _a biker._
> 
> *I would also hope that the cute red smiley wasn't intended for me *.


 
My appologies if you were offended.  The comment was not directed at you, Gerard.  It is a statement of frustration that mindless future cripples like these deserve what they get.  They are why motorcyclists are looked down on and cheated by insurance companies.  Do it on the track.

I cannot ride a wheelie for miles, nor can I do a "stoppy" on the front wheel of my 700 pound Harley, but as a _BIKER_ I am a thousand times better than any of these mindless zombies.  

So, yes.  That statement does say alot of my being a biker.  Thank you.


----------



## Gerard

My personal opinion is that I believe it was/ is all the biker gangs that give/ gave motorcyclists a bad name/ reputation (looked down on). 
When I lived in western NY, the Hells Angels were _everywhere_ you looked. Pretty scary bunch of fellas but I managed to met a few (which wasn't easy) that would watch my back _even though_ I had a Rice Rocket. TRUE _BIKERS_.   

Now, todays riders are considered jerks, idiots, stupid, morons and the list can go on. None-the-less they are still _BIKERS_ that are in a _gang_ of their own. Get the point?


----------



## Doc

....I have to think some of the riders in those videos are riding like they are because they know they have the cam going.  They are trying to do a killer daredevil ride to show off on the internet.  To me this is dead wrong.  One of them will end up dead, cripple or injuring others because of their actions. 

But .... I can't help but watch the videos.  

So am I in an indirect way encouraging them to make more videos?


----------



## Av8r3400

Gerard said:
			
		

> My personal opinion is that I believe it was/ is all the biker gangs that give/ gave motorcyclists a bad name/ reputation (looked down on).
> When I lived in western NY, the Hells Angels were _everywhere_ you looked. Pretty scary bunch of fellas but I managed to met a few (which wasn't easy) that would watch my back _even though_ I had a Rice Rocket. TRUE _BIKERS_.
> 
> Now, todays riders are considered jerks, idiots, stupid, morons and the list can go on. None-the-less they are still _BIKERS_ that are in a _gang_ of their own. Get the point?


 
Excellent point Gerard.  However, in my part of the country the "hell's angles" type crowd are not the ones getting the bad press.  They seem to mostly be lawyers and orthodontists trying to re-live their wasted youth.  It is the groups of young guys (and girls) doing these tricks and show-off manuvers on the public streets which are the focus of the public.  

But, things may be different outside of my little corner of the world.


----------



## Dargo

I have 38 years experience on motorcycles.  I raced motocross for several years.  Hmm, I'll bet that Working Woman can recall when I terrorized the neighborhood back in the mid 70's on my racing bikes.     I can do most all of the long wheelies and even stand a bike on the front wheel with the front brake.  However, public highways are not the place to learn or practice such stunts.  Most all of my lingering (and returning) aches and pains are from crashing on bikes while racing or practicing.  In retrospect, with the injuries etc., I would not have done the same.  That is why none of my kids have raced, and the only motorcycle they have is a Honda Trail 50.

I've whacked a 20,000 pound tree before, but I seriously doubt that it pulled out in front of me as I may have claimed.  It certainly didn't run me over when I was down on the ground trying to figure out why my full faced Bell helmet was in 2 pieces.

When in Kalifornia on business, I'm still amazed at the idiots on bikes there.  Yes, I said idiots.  When you go cutting between two cars (whose drivers are not paying a lick of attention to the road; and are likely chatting on the cell phone), you deserve to be road kill.  Riding like that and like the morons in some of the clips tell me that the riders understand that they will very likely sustain serious injury or death.  Heck, while in California a few months ago a biker zipped by me on the highway and cracked my side mirror.  I actually wished that he had gone down.  I nearly decided to try to chase him down and run him over and give him his deathwish.


----------



## JimR

Gerard said:
			
		

> I noticed that too. Look at this guy in rush hour traffic. Totally insane!



Gerald, I too ride a motorcycle. That guy in this video is a complete a-hole. It is only a matter of time before he kills someone due to his stupidity. I would think nothing of putting him into a guardrail with my pichup truck if I saw him coming at me like that. Damn fool is going to kill some poor defensive person someday. We have morons just like that here in Ma. They drive the same way without video cams. They would make good road fodder for a semi.


----------



## Gerard

JimR said:
			
		

> I would think nothing of putting him into a guardrail....



*You mean* something like this 8 second clip?


----------



## HGM

Like I said, I ride and can feel for anyone hurt on a bike... But damn I enjoyed seeing that one.....He had no reason to follow that close and think he could safely pass from the cars blind spot..


----------



## buckle97

JimR said:
			
		

> Gerald, I too ride a motorcycle.


 
Hey Gerard, maybe you need to add a signature line here like you have at the other place .

Lawrence


----------



## Gerard

HGM said:
			
		

> Like I said, I ride and can feel for anyone hurt on a bike... But damn I enjoyed seeing that one.....He had no reason to follow that close and think he could safely pass from the cars blind spot..



Your response and avatar go perfect together!!!!


----------



## Dargo

Gerard said:
			
		

> I noticed that too. Look at this guy in rush hour traffic. Totally insane!



I just watched some of that video.  I don't know where he is, but in Indiana he would have a life expectancy of about 30 seconds.  Probably 90% of the drivers here would have dumped him into the guard rail when he passed illegally, and about 100 of the cars that came up from behind would have intentionally run over his corpse as they passed to show their appreciation.

Yup, I have to agree.  Being that stupid is removing defective genes from the gene pool.  It's just too bad that it inconveniences some innocent person who happens to cream the moron.


----------



## HGM

Gerard said:
			
		

> Your response and avatar go perfect together!!!!


 
Yea, guess I could say the same about yours


----------



## JimR

Gerard said:
			
		

> *You mean* something like this 8 second clip?



He got what he deserved in that one. I can't believe he actually tried to pass a car passing a car. One less nut on the roads.


----------



## Gerard

JimR said:
			
		

> He got what he deserved in that one. I can't believe he actually tried to pass a car passing a car. One less nut on the roads.



Uhhh, watch it again. He had already started to pass when the car pulled out in front of him.


----------



## HGM

Gerard said:
			
		

> Uhhh, watch it again. He had already started to pass when the car pulled out in front of him.


 
 Have you actually watched the video?? The car had its blinker on(signalling it was getting over) as the bike closed in at a faster speed.. He thought he could make it and didnt...He was in the cars blind spot..

I cant believe this is even a discussion.. This is a prime example of why so many people out there dislike motorcycles and preach of their dangers.. Stupid people create dangerous situations, when they get hurt they blame anyone but themselves... These guys know what they are doing, they also apear to be skilled riders(no argument there)..However, they are practicing their skills in an environment with too many variables, they assume that everyone arround them is aware of their intentions.. Nature has a way of weeding out the weak, stupid is a weakness, this guy deserved what he got..


----------



## Gerard

You really don't know (can't tell) when the directional was first turned on as the rider is blocking the view until he is already in the motion of passing. This to me is a very tricky call as you do have/ make a valid point. Guess we'll never know for sure.


----------



## HGM

Gerard said:
			
		

> You really don't know (can't tell) when the directional was first turned on as the rider is blocking the view until he is already in the motion of passing. This to me is a very tricky call as you do have/ make a valid point. Guess we'll never know for sure.


 
I do agree that he is blocking the signal, I always refer to my training.. I was taught that you must never assume what others are going to do and use their signals(whatever they might be) to clue you in.. My opinion here is the bike was traveling too fast for him to react to the driver in front of him, even though he signalled(maybe late) the rider should have seen it.. I grew up in Miami and learned to ride there as well, I firmly believe(although it may not be the worst) you must pay allot of attention there to survive on a bike there..

Again, I enjoy the videos and tricks, but there is a place for it.. That kind of stuff can get you killed or(worse in my opinion) kill someone else.


----------



## Gerard

I agree and might add that I LOVED my 6 hour motorcycle training course. You HAVE to look at what the OTHER guy is doing all the time. Defensive driving is crucial on a motorcycle. Directionals are _usually_ a good indicator of what the other guy intends to do.


----------



## JimR

My wife damn near killed a motorcyclists one day as he passed her on the right side on a one lane road at a red light. She turned right as he went whizzing by. What a dumdass he was and lucky. I've had my share of close calls. The sad part is that none of them were my fault. It was always the 4 wheel a-hole with no brains that almost got me. I was cut off by a car that pulled out and stopped dead in front of me. I stopped inches from the drivers door. The second one was about 15 minutes later. A Dodge pickup changed lanes and cut me right off. I almost lost it that time. When we pulled up to the next light I really lost it verbally all over that guy, so bad that the woman in the truck ducked down as to not be seen. I've also had the opportunity to kick in a front fender on a Toyota Corolla in city traffic. The jerk was in the outside lane and tried to pass a turning car with me on his left in the inside lane on a 4 lane road. Needless to say I had nowhere to go and kicked in his fender. He jammed on the brakes and was a little bit upset about the fender. No, I didn't stop either, he deserved it. I've been cutoff more times than I care to think about when I was driving to work in rush hour traffic. Almost all of the idiots were women. I always ended up in the breakdown lane to get away from being clobbered. Damn fools can't figure out how to use a mirror when passing.


----------



## Gerard

Ahhh yes, the *KICK*. A guy once bumped my back tire at a red light moving me forward. I couldn't believe it and got off my bike. I walked over to his door and he put the window up (with gestures ). No problem. I walked back to my bike and stood there next to it (I'm still _a little_  verbal). When the light turned green and traffic moved on, I proceeded to side-kick  his headlight and his grill in as I mounted my bike. Needless to say, it was his turn to get verbal. I just left.


----------



## Gerard

Street bikes are not meant for jumping. Now this guy is a real *IDIOT* and lucky he's not DEAD! Ouch!


----------



## Gerard

This only takes 10 seconds to happen.


----------



## HGM

Gerard said:
			
		

> This only takes 10 seconds to happen.


 
Damn, seen the 1st one before 

But that second one was pretty bad...


----------



## JimR

Unbelieveable, talk about crazies. The guy that jumped that bike is lucky he lived. Damn fool should have ended it right there. He surely trashed that bike.


----------



## Gerard

Talk about a quick exit!


----------



## Dargo

Gerard said:
			
		

> Ahhh yes, the *KICK*. A guy once bumped my back tire at a red light moving me forward. I couldn't believe it and got off my bike. I walked over to his door and he put the window up (with gestures ). No problem. I walked back to my bike and stood there next to it (I'm still _a little_  verbal). When the light turned green and traffic moved on, I proceeded to side-kick  his headlight and his grill in as I mounted my bike. Needless to say, it was his turn to get verbal. I just left.



You just gotta watch out for scared teenagers.  When I was 16 I had two bikers decide that they were going to "get" me for some reason.  Honestly, I have no idea at all why and had plenty of witnesses.  Anyway, I'm driving my CJ7 Jeep with my girlfriend and two other girls in the back and these two bikers start going nuts on me.  They come up beside me and kick my doors, scream at me, flip me off etc.  At the time I am about 5'7 and 130 pounds.  I'm scared to death.  They then make a poor judgement call, they cut me off and jam on the brakes in front of me.

For a split second I jam on my brakes to try to avoid them, then the laws of physics come to me rather clearly.  Nobody died, but it was a pretty big ordeal.  They didn't get to stop me and drag me out of my Jeep for whatever they had in mind.  Let's just say that I doubt that those guys ever go picking on a 3000 pound vehicle while on bikes again.


----------



## Gerard

I know what you mean Dargo. I guess you could say I'm on both sides of the fence as I drive and ride. 

I have encountered unruley bikers while in my car and feel caught in the middle on how to handle the situation. Are they being idiots or just not paying attention is my ? to myself. Just last week there was a guy (actually an asshole) that more-less cut us off and then wouldn't let us pass. When I finally got to get ahead of him, I just politely washed my windshield when he was on my side and behind me.  Gotta love watching them wiping off the washer fluid, especially if their shield is open.


----------



## OregonAlex

Gerard said:
			
		

> I noticed that too. Look at this guy in rush hour traffic. Totally insane!



anyone else recognize this as being in Paris, France?  on one of the rings.


----------



## Dargo

Holy crap!  Somebody around here is really tough or stupid.  It is 4 degrees outside here.  I just went out to get the paper and heard a biker go by out on the main road.     That takes...well, nevermind.  I just recalled that I was out on my motorcycle the morning of the coldest day in recorded history in our town.  I had a paper route way back then and just couldn't get myself to ride my bike that morning.  So, I put on my paper bag that goes over my head (holding papers in the front and back) and hop on my motocross racing bike to deliver papers that morning.   

Yeah, it was darned cold.  But it didn't last as long as it would have riding my bicycle.     I suppose I ought to take back my comment about the rider I just heard...


----------



## Gerard

Being a former paperboy myself, I wonder if your papers would've hit their mark  delivering with this ! I tend to think not but you'd be done in less than 30 seconds.


----------



## bczoom

Dang... that guy hit 180 mph.
He's nuts (since he did it in traffic).


----------



## Gerard

bczoom said:
			
		

> Dang... that guy hit 180 mph.
> He's nuts (since he did it in traffic).



Yeah, but man *what a rush!!* I love the quickness of these _modern_ crotch rockets!!!! That bike is factory stock!


----------



## buy_25

180 is really fast for modern sport bikes. The FED limit is now 180 but back in 2000 and 2001 the factory stock BUSA (suzuki) would do over 190 mph stock. And if you can find the bike and remove some wires you can do over 200 on this stock bike. 

Hell, my old-school gsxr1100 (1994) can do almost 180 and it is stock.


----------



## JimR

My friend in NY had a  Busa that would do 208 mph stock. With a chip it could do 218. He opened it up on the NY Thruway one day and buried it to 218 mph. He had a group of friends with cell phones that made sure the road was clear so he could do this crazy stunt. He said the bike got up to 175 mph really quick. From 175 mph it was kinda slow. He quit at 218. He said the dashes in the middle of the road looked like a soild line.


----------



## buy_25

not starting a debate, But there is no stock busa that will do 208 stock period. Just not gonna happen. The fastest years were 1999/2000 when they would do about 194. Then after that the bike is limited per suzuki to 186 mph.

Unless you are going downhill, with 40 MPH winds behind you and is a 1999 or 2000 model year; maybe get about 195. Or if he has a turbo running about 12 PSI boost; then they can get about 251 MPH and that is with 499 BHP. 

The speedo on the busa only goes to 180 mph also and the LCD will not read over 186 or 189 MPH. Look at the pix I uploaded of a 2005 BUSA. 
So your friend is full of it .  

Plus the dashes are solid at about 145 to 155 MPh.


----------



## JimR

Hey Mike, I doubted it too and even told him so. He is not one to throw bull and claims that is what the speedo said on it. I can't prove it and can only go by what he told me. Personally, I think he was nuts to even do it. I see what you mean about the speedo too. I do not know what year his was. He now has a BMW.


----------



## Av8r3400

...and those speedometers are how accurate at anything over 100 mph?

A radar run slip would be believable, not someone's word on what their speedo said.  At that speed (or anything near it) you'd be a moron to look down.


----------



## buy_25

They * are * very close to the speed (+/- a very small % and speaking from first hand).  Any person driving that speed will look down since there head * is * already there. Plus they have speedometers for a reason and it is nice to know when you pass “someone” doing a 170. 

    [font=&quot]I know in my state it IS impossible to go that fast, not enough room on 90; I know I tried. I know FL during bikeweek (down to Keys) is a good area.

Moron is how you would call this action; each to his own. I coul call a moron a person that goes to work for 30 years and does not get a promotion or betters himself. Or a person that drives slow looking at the birds and tress. Or a person that goes into a bar everyone and goes home alone. Or a person that drains there oil every 3K miles. See the point. 

There are places to go fast you just need to use your judgement. Do I like going that fast, no but it is NICE to know that I have the [/font][font=&quot]capability [/font][font=&quot]to do so if I need too. 

I still think the guy is BWing out his ass. I know racers and normal people with BUSA's and been indepth to them since there inception (since I am buying one this year for its re-design). 208 stock is total BS and will tell anyone that. That is like me saying my BX22 does 15 MPH stock and 25 chipped....BONG! 
 [/font]


----------



## Big Dog

Gerard said:
			
		

> Some succeed and some do not. Here are some mishaps.



Great video.............!!!!


----------



## HGM

Big Dog, I must say you have a beautiful smile....


----------



## HGM

HGM said:
			
		

> Big Dog, I must say you have a beautiful smile....



 Well, its hardly funny now that you changed your picture.....


----------

